# Essential Depot 50% off lye sale



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2010)

I just wanted to let everyone know in case they don't get the newsletter from Essential Depot. They are having a 50% off sale on sodium hydroxide and potassium hydroxide. Here was the contents of the email:




Thank you for ordering your Sodium and Potassium Hydroxide from us. You have helped us become a major supplier of high quality US manufactured hydroxides. We are moving to a much larger warehouse in Florida next week. We want to relay all the best to you for the holiday season, and pass on to you a 50% discount on every 2 lb bottle of sodium or potassium hyroxide you order this week. This will help us too, as we will not need to move the product to the new warehouse.

If you are interested please visit the appropriate link below (Please order by Friday - Thanks):

2 lbs Technical Grade Sodium Hydroxide Lye Beads PRICE: $3.99 now $1.99
http://www.essentialdepot.com/servlet/t ... Categories

2 lbs Food Grade Sodium Hydroxide Lye Micro Beads PRICE: $4.99 now $2.49
http://www.essentialdepot.com/servlet/t ... Categories

2 lbs Potassium Hydroxide Flakes KOH PRICE: $6.99 now $3.49
http://www.essentialdepot.com/servlet/t ... Categories


----------



## Bama (Dec 9, 2010)

I am new to this so if I am buying to make CP soap I need the technical grade right?


----------



## chefinblue (Dec 9, 2010)

Awesome, thank you! The free shipping makes it an especially good deal...


----------



## dubnica (Dec 9, 2010)

chefinblue said:
			
		

> Awesome, thank you! The free shipping makes it an especially good deal...



free shipping?  Where did you get that?


----------



## ewenique (Dec 9, 2010)

They usually have free shipping for certain items (like 5-2lb containers of NAOH for about $36), but the special listed in the link above doesn't have free shipping.  It's still a better price even with shipping.


----------



## dubnica (Dec 9, 2010)

For me- the 5-pack that comes with free shipping is cheaper then if I would buy 5 at 50% off plus shipping...go figure.... (shipping is over $22)


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 9, 2010)

Bama said:
			
		

> I am new to this so if I am buying to make CP soap I need the technical grade right?


Technical grade or food grade is fine. I get whichever costs less. It works the same.


----------



## ewenique (Dec 9, 2010)

Good to know.  Is the difference in the size of the lye?  The food grade looks like Kosher salt.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 9, 2010)

ewenique said:
			
		

> Good to know.  Is the difference in the size of the lye?  The food grade looks like Kosher salt.


Some come in flakes, some in beads. I prefer the flakes as they don't fly around as much as the beads, due to static electricity.


----------



## chefinblue (Dec 11, 2010)

I thought I saw free shipping with larger quantities, but will have to do the math on that and see if the savings is still there..


----------



## TessC (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up, I did a price comparison between their 10lb with free shipping and buying the same amount at the 50% off price but paying shipping, worked out a bit cheaper for me to order it at the sale price so I have 20 pounds on the way.


----------



## tisci (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting! By agreeing to review, they take $3 off shipping. I was able to get 5 2lb bottles for $24.95 w/shipping!


----------



## Loyceann (Feb 3, 2011)

When I started making large batches of soap, I looked in my Yellow Pages under "Chemical Companies" and found two that sold lye in 55 lb bags.  Most chemical companies sell lye as it is used to open drains.

Each bag cost me $37.50 and lasts quite a long time.  I just pour the lye into two 35 lb plastic containers with snap down lids.  

I don't pay shipping or hazard charges.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up about this sale.  I ordered lye at HALF the price I have been paying for it for the last 3 years!  

THANK YOU!   8)


----------



## lovethyscent (Feb 7, 2011)

Great Deal!


----------



## AmyW (Feb 7, 2011)

I ordered the 10lbs sodium hydroxide (w/free shipping) from them....still waiting for it thanks to the blizzard. Looking at potassium hydroxide, 2lbs is 3.49+13.39 shipping :shock: But if I get the 10lbs for 43.99, I get free shipping. WAY cheaper. Their shipping rates are weird. I just don't need 10lbs of the stuff  :?


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Feb 9, 2011)

FYI:  Got an email/newletter from them.....they are ending the 50% off sale SOON.....


----------

